# Kindle 8 HD



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a kindle 8 HD, and I can't see my friends video's on facebook. I'm not sure if this is the right forum, sorry. I also can't see the video my "friend" posted on my computer, I use firefox. What in my user I.D. i guess on facebook do I have to do to see the video's. Thanks


----------

